# New Moderator - Milky



## Lorian

Milky is now a Moderator on UK-Muscle. :thumb:

It's a decision that I'm sure many will agree is long overdue!

It's a pleasure to have you as part of the team, I hope you enjoy playing a key role in the shaping and running of UK-M.


----------



## Readyandwaiting

*HOLY ****!*

*
*

*
**CONGRATS MR MILKY!*


----------



## Suprakill4

Well done big lad.


----------



## Dux

Will he still answer to Ashcrapper?


----------



## JANIKvonD

i hate that c*nt x


----------



## barsnack

finally a mod we like....................only kidding, great news, sure to be popular


----------



## Fatstuff

Well done milkmeister


----------



## Matt 1

Sh1t, does this mean I can't tease the old ER *young* boy anymore !!? :lol:

well done milkman


----------



## NitroJoe

Congrats Milky!


----------



## Guest

Congrats mucka, well deserved.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

looks like the next time i call him an old cnut ill get banned pmsl

congrats bro you'll made a good mod :thumb:


----------



## dandaman1990

Well done milky


----------



## Dai Jones

Cool, well done milky


----------



## H10dst

Nice one, well done mate!!!


----------



## AK-26

congrat milkman :thumbup1:


----------



## madmuscles

Lorian does this mean that now he'll be forced to turn around in his avatar so we can now see his face like the other mods?

Do we really want to see this?

Lol, just kidding, congrats milky :thumbup1:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Very well done Sir


----------



## Wheyman

Nice one milky!


----------



## olliel

con grat milky grandad mod


----------



## achilles88

congrats milky


----------



## Heath

Congrats


----------



## damerush

Congrats mate!


----------



## mark333

Great news!!


----------



## Fullhouse

Well done Milky, but this is freaking me out I was just thinking to myself 'I wonder when Milky will be made mod' lol


----------



## doylejlw

Well done mate more than deserved.


----------



## Simspin

my only regret is he wont have many years left to rain with the old age and wat not lol hale el milky O !!!!!

nice one mate!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Ste7n

Couldn't happen to a nicer milkman


----------



## paul81

Brilliant choice, one of the best people on here!

Congrats there mate, fully deserved


----------



## onthebuild

High Five mate! First Grandad i know who can even use a computer, let alone moderate a forum!


----------



## superdazzler

Who's Milky?


----------



## QUEST

nice 1 milky


----------



## phoenixlaw

Welldone Matey! Chuffed for you.


----------



## latblaster

Well done my son!!!


----------



## sunn

People will rise as you walk by and will not dear look you in the eye and will whisper......there goes milky the mod!

Congrats!


----------



## Guest

Congratulations Milky!!! What an awesome decision! :thumb :xx


----------



## Tommy10

*CONGRATULATIONS GEORGE *

WELL DESERVED PAL :thumb:


----------



## luther1

I hope this is a fcuking wind up

Well done tho mate :thumb:


----------



## C.Hill

Well done spunkchops.

Flinty will be jealous


----------



## JANIKvonD

superdazzler said:


> Who's Milky?


ur oldman judging by ur tan


----------



## PLauGE

About time to, top man


----------



## Tommy10

C.Hill said:


> Well done spunkchops.
> 
> Flinty will be jealous


 :clap: :lol:


----------



## 2004mark

Good choice


----------



## Replicator

So thats why i didnt recieve any likes off him today :lol:

Congrats m8


----------



## Ash1981

Well done milkster

:thumb:


----------



## Conscript

Congrats G! :beer:


----------



## Brutal1

Well done to the big man!


----------



## Jux

A fine accompaniment to the team :beer:


----------



## Fullhouse

notable by his absence! maybe the shock has killed him lol


----------



## Mingster

Probably out celebrating in a stretch steamroller lol. Congrats on modhood mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Ironclad

Oh no... we're doomed..

Here's a video, it's by Milky. Might pacify him.






Congrats Milky.


----------



## Milky

Ha ha l only realised when l logged on on my phone.

Cheers chaps.


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Milky said:


> Ha ha l only realised when l logged on on my phone.
> 
> Cheers chaps.


DON'T FORGET WHERE YOU COME FROM!

You were just like us..... only yesterday!


----------



## Sub-Zero

Well done Milky, well deserved Congrats!!!


----------



## SC86

Well done Milky!!


----------



## VeNuM

Well done milkypoohs! :wub:

haha, pleased to have you around mate, top fella


----------



## Lockon

When am I going to be a mod?!


----------



## gymgym

Milky was famous but now he's a celebrity


----------



## WilsonR6

Well done mate

:beer:


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

Nice one Milky.


----------



## expletive

Nice one Milkster


----------



## Prophecy

No need for other mods as he's online 24/7...


----------



## guvnor82

i think you may of just made a power mad monster


----------



## Milky

guvnor82 said:


> i think you may of just made a power mad monster


Harsh mate !

I will be the same person l always have...


----------



## MRSTRONG

guvnor82 said:


> i think you may of just made a power mad monster


your the first fcuker the ole knackers gonna ban 

congrats milky :thumb:


----------



## Speedway

Well done Milky :thumb:


----------



## Ironclad

"ole knackers" :lol:


----------



## liam0810

About time!!


----------



## Mighty.Panda

No fvcking way!!!! Congrats bro this is fvcking awesome :thumb:

Now tell us.... Whats the MOD lounge like? :whistling:


----------



## BigAggs

Well done! Congrats for Milky, well deserved it


----------



## gummyp

Congrats Milky!

Now test the banhammer on flinty :thumbup1:


----------



## broch316

nice one milky... good decision lorian...


----------



## mal

well done dude.


----------



## Ragingagain

way to go milkster


----------



## xkrdan

well done milky lad! X


----------



## tony10

well done grandad. :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

oh i see like fcukin that is it Lorian ... well thats just fcukin charmin !!!


----------



## Guest

Lovely.... milky milky! Nice1


----------



## flinty90

gummyp said:


> Congrats Milky!
> 
> Now test the banhammer on flinty :thumbup1:


Get fooked you c0ck end X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> oh i see like fcukin that is it Lorian ... well thats just fcukin charmin !!!


No congrats then ???

:lol:


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> No congrats then ???
> 
> :lol:


No ya creeping fcukin snide cnut X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> No ya creeping fcukin snide cnut X


What can l say.... some people get the call...


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> What can l say.... some people get the call...


you will get the call now.. i will be calling you a cnut from now on lol and so will we all X


----------



## tony10

flinty you can be a masturbator instead like me. :tongue:


----------



## eezy1

didnt see this 1 coming! lol milkman was my pick when the last mods were being considered anyway

congrats mate


----------



## flinty90

eezy1 said:


> didnt see this 1 coming! lol milkman was my pick when the last mods were being considered anyway
> 
> congrats mate


lets see your tongue , i bet its brown and has Milky tattood on it ...


----------



## Hendrix

Good stuff mate, well done.


----------



## eezy1

flinty90 said:


> lets see your tongue , i bet its brown and has Milky tattood on it ...


i remember that thread you made begging to be made mod :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

eezy1 said:


> i remember that thread you made begging to be made mod :whistling:


yes and ???

i didnt actually beg did i. i said i was happy to offer my services should the time or situation ever arise X


----------



## ki3rz

congrats mate


----------



## weeman

nice one milky,congrats mate


----------



## Milky

weeman said:


> nice one milky,congrats mate


Cheers Bri, how you feeling mate ?


----------



## Nidge

Well done buddy I'm made up for ya.


----------



## Greenspin

Just seen this, congratulations mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## Nidge

flinty90 said:


> yes and ???
> 
> i didnt actually beg did i. i said i was happy to offer my services should the time or situation ever arise X


Awwww mate you feeling all left out. :wub:


----------



## TheThomo25

Lorian said:


> Milky is now a Moderator on UK-Muscle. :thumb:
> 
> It's a decision that I'm sure many will agree is long overdue!
> 
> It's a pleasure to have you as part of the team, I hope you enjoy playing a key role in the shaping and running of UK-M.


Milky I wouldnt bother mate, your earn more staying on the doll & get your rent paid for, how you gona afford your next cycle now!!

I suppose a congrats is in order :rockon: just keep doing what your doing brother! :cool2:


----------



## baggsy1436114680

congrats, out of interest what benefits do mods get??


----------



## switch

I have always said this forum needs a well balanced, young, good looking moderator who runs a decent popular log that people can look up to.............

.............. so when do you think this may happen ? oh and well done Milky.....


----------



## flinty90

switch said:


> I have always said this forum needs a well balanced, young, good looking moderator who runs a decent popular log that people can look up to.............
> 
> .............. so when do you think this may happen ? oh and well done Milky.....


LOL reps !!!


----------



## lolik

congratulations Milky


----------



## weeman

Milky said:


> Cheers Bri, how you feeling mate ?


feeling good buddy,have been busy lately and not on much so not updated journal but everyone around me commenting on how am looking so must be doing something right after all the drama lol gear use is miniscule but i have hit all time heaviest of 245 and abs out,surprised myself lol

Ser however suffering from monster abscess and had to get the tooth pulled after two 40minute root canal sessions!


----------



## hackskii

At least now we have some old men on here to sort out all the immature stuff.

Right Grandpa? :lol:

What do mods get?

We get free gear, free peptides, free protein, free supplements, and a dollar a minute we sit here on the board......

Its almost not worth it really. :lol:


----------



## Milky

weeman said:


> feeling good buddy,have been busy lately and not on much so not updated journal but everyone around me commenting on how am looking so must be doing something right after all the drama lol gear use is miniscule but i have hit all time heaviest of 245 and abs out,surprised myself lol
> 
> Ser however suffering from monster abscess and had to get the tooth pulled after two 40minute root canal sessions!


Had one pulled myself mate 2 days ago, give her my love...


----------



## Milky

hackskii said:


> At least now we have some old men on here to sort out all the immature stuff.
> 
> Right Grandpa? :lol:
> 
> What do mods get?
> 
> We get free gear, free peptides, free protein, free supplements, and a dollar a minute we sit here on the board......
> 
> Its almost not worth it really. :lol:


Man !!

I wa tld that was t be kept a secret till Ash cleared it !


----------



## hackskii

Milky said:


> Man !!
> 
> I wa tld that was t be kept a secret till Ash cleared it !


Sorry, I should have checked that with Ash first before I posted that.

*
Sorry*


----------



## PaulB

Well done Milky. I'm sure you will be very good as a mod.


----------



## Trevor McDonald

Flintys going to kill you.


----------



## johnny_lee

congrats milky you ****er


----------



## Uriel

great - a fuking butt ugly male mod.........the trend continues lol


----------



## Uriel

still......at least he brings great strength to the mod team.....like....err...............vest wearing.............and err.........well - the vest thing is important lol


----------



## Steuk

Happy mod day to you, happy mod day to you, happy mod day dear milllkkkyy, happy mod day to you


----------



## usernameneeded

congrats milky

great addition to the team 

.................an wow does flinty still post on here :lol:


----------



## sonnydexter

good choice! dude has got the right attitude and has earned respect a million times over .... legend ... well deserved position! nice one my man.


----------



## MURPHYZ

congratulations m8, well deserved imo.


----------



## flinty90

usernameneeded said:


> congrats milky
> 
> great addition to the team
> 
> .................an wow does flinty still post on here :lol:


isnt it about time you got a new avi ???? cnut x


----------



## GreedyBen

Well done! Much deserved Milky :beer:


----------



## usernameneeded

flinty90 said:


> isnt it about time you got a new avi ???? cnut x


no need to be like that ...........just cause milky is a mod and didnt have to beg and u tried

everything and .......f**k all

its ok i know ur down so i wont take it to heart


----------



## biglbs

Now you have even more to do!

Is there some milkman clones to help out or have you got to ask Mrs Milkman bro? well done!


----------



## flinty90

usernameneeded said:


> no need to be like that ...........just cause milky is a mod and didnt have to beg and u tried
> 
> everything and .......f**k all
> 
> its ok i know ur down so i wont take it to heart


i hate you !!!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

speech!


----------



## Replicator

Fvck off Flinty ............my sides are splittin :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## usernameneeded

flinty90 said:


> i hate you !!!


I HOPE UR HAPPY MILKY , YOU HAVE TURNED FLINTY INTO A TEENAGER.........


----------



## flinty90

i was offered the mod role i turned it down as i was too busy :whistling:


----------



## usernameneeded

flinty90 said:


> i was offered the mod role i turned it down as i was too busy :whistling:


what doing... making lies up :rolleye:


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> i was offered the mod role i turned it down as i was too busy ..........................................
> 
> ..................................talkin sh1t!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> i was offered the mod role i turned it down as i was too busy :whistling:


Thank you for stepping aside mate and letting me get on with it.


----------



## retro-mental

Milky the mod bar suits your avi

Well done G

Can i still call youi G without a ban ? !


----------



## flinty90

usernameneeded said:


> what doing... making lies up :rolleye:


LOL nah mate im serious Milky is deffo the man for the job..

i was only seriously offering my time in my thread about becoming a mod...

i would be a useless mod i havent got patience with cnuts im afraid....

good luck milky you know you have all our support mate XX


----------



## retro-mental

flinty90 said:


> LOL nah mate im serious Milky is deffo the man for the job..
> 
> i was only seriously offering my time in my thread about becoming a mod...
> 
> i would be a useless mod i havent got patience with cnuts im afraid....
> 
> good luck milky you know you have all our support mate XX


Def the man for the job, Very level headed


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> LOL nah mate im serious Milky is deffo the man for the job..
> 
> i was only seriously offering my time in my thread about becoming a mod...
> 
> i would be a useless mod i havent got patience with cnuts im afraid....
> 
> good luck milky you know you have all our support mate XX


LOOOO OOO SSSSSS EEEEEER!


----------



## Raptor

Lorian said:


> Milky is now a Moderator on UK-Muscle. :thumb:
> 
> It's a decision that I'm sure many will agree is long overdue!
> 
> It's a pleasure to have you as part of the team, I hope you enjoy playing a key role in the shaping and running of UK-M.


Wow this is absolute fantastic news!!!! WELL DONE MILKY!!!!

(just don't go to him for advice on AAS as he confuses mg's and ml's)

haha joking mate, congrats and as Lorian said, this is long overdue


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> LOOOO OOO SSSSSS EEEEEER!


you see how i dont rise to your goading bro X


----------



## Machette

Nice 1 milky ive been sayin you should be a mod for a while...

Smash it up bro...


----------



## Fullhouse

flinty90 said:


> LOL nah mate im serious Milky is deffo the man for the job..
> 
> i was only seriously offering my time in my thread about becoming a mod...
> 
> i would be a useless mod i havent got patience with cnuts im afraid....
> 
> good luck milky you know you have all our support mate XX


----------



## lukeee

flinty90 said:


> oh i see like fcukin that is it Lorian ... well thats just fcukin charmin !!!


aaaahhaaaahhhaaa ive been looking for this post lol :wink:


----------



## lukeee

And why do mods go back to being bronze members?


----------



## flinty90

lukeee said:


> And why do mods go back to being bronze members?


cos there really low lifes lol !!!


----------



## lukeee

flinty90 said:


> cos there really low lifes lol !!!


Urghhhhh...Beneath us then mate!


----------



## Jinx91

Well in Milk!


----------



## Fullhouse

lukeee said:


> And why do mods go back to being bronze members?


Maybe Lorian should change them to platinum then


----------



## lukeee

Fullhouse said:


> Maybe Lorian should change them to platinum then


Fecking hell you brown nose!! shhhhhhhh


----------



## big steve

well done milky


----------



## hackskii

Uriel said:


> still......at least he brings great strength to the mod team.....like....err...............vest wearing.............and err.........well - the vest thing is important lol





flinty90 said:


> i was offered the mod role i turned it down as i was too busy :whistling:


Wow, you guys are seriously funny (if that made any sense anyway:lol, it could only happen here, admin posts a serious thread, it succumbs to pointless random banter, all for the sake of a laugh.

I ****ing love that:lol:


----------



## lukeee

hackskii said:


> Wow, you guys are seriously funny (if that made any sense anyway:lol, it could only happen here, admin posts a serious thread, it succumbs to pointless random banter, all for the sake of a laugh.
> 
> I ****ing love that:lol:


You on the sauce again big fella? :thumb:


----------



## Uriel

hackskii said:


> Wow, you guys are seriously funny (if that made any sense anyway:lol, it could only happen here, admin posts a serious thread, it succumbs to pointless random banter, all for the sake of a laugh.
> 
> I ****ing love that:lol:


Lorians taking the p1ss though bro............I mean the mods are fuking no oil paintings so far but appointing milky makes you guys look like catalogue models........he's got a face like chimps @rse thats been hit with a wrecking ball then deep fried!


----------



## Uriel

plus i heard new mods have to post their wifes bare chebs up:whistling:


----------



## Milky

Uriel said:


> Lorians taking the p1ss though bro............I mean the mods are fuking no oil paintings so far but appointing milky makes you guys look like catalogue models........he's got a face like chimps @rse thats been hit with a wrecking ball then deep fried!


Oi BEALE !!

Lets not go there eh !!


----------



## lukeee

Now who is gunna be the first to get a Milky the mod bollocking hmmmm? :bounce:


----------



## hackskii

lukeee said:


> You on the sauce again big fella? :thumb:


No, but if I had my way right now I would be.



Uriel said:


> Lorians taking the p1ss though bro............I mean the mods are fuking no oil paintings so far but appointing milky makes you guys look like catalogue models........he's got a face like chimps @rse thats been hit with a wrecking ball then deep fried!


Catalog model for me would be fat guy wearing things to not show the belly.



Uriel said:


> plus i heard new mods have to post their wifes bare chebs up:whistling:


Oh good thing I am not new, the wife has a monster bush:lol:


----------



## Fat

Congrats milky, you really do deserve it!


----------



## Milky

:lol: This will give Romper a fu*king Connery !!

:lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Milky said:


> :lol: This will give Romper a fu*king Connery !!
> 
> :lol:


Ban him


----------



## Uriel

Milky said:


> :lol: This will give Romper a fu*king Connery !!
> 
> :lol:


lol..............change his name to cnut face lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

ive only gone and sent a link to this thread over to the cnut himself :lol:


----------



## andymc88

well done matey


----------



## Davey666

Dont milk it


----------



## MattGriff

Congrats


----------



## Parki79

Well Deserved


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> you see how i dont rise to your goading bro X[/QUOT
> 
> A bit like surface feeding,the carp even wise up in the end as they do not like hooks! :whistling:


----------



## Captain-splooge

congrats mate, cant think of anyone who deserves it more


----------



## fitrut

well deserved, congrats Milky :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

Captain-splooge said:


> congrats mate, cant think of anyone who deserves it more


Thats funny cos i had someone in mind. :whistling:


----------



## Readyandwaiting

So whose place did Milky take as moderator?


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ

Well done milky


----------



## Fullhouse

Readyandwaiting said:


> So whose place did Milky take as moderator?


Them all lol


----------



## Milky

Readyandwaiting:3016039 said:


> So whose place did Milky take as moderator?


I think they just figured l am on here all the time they may as well utulise me TBH.

I think l have always pulled people if they have been OTT or out of order in the past so nothing will change as such.


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Milky said:


> I think they just figured l am on here all the time they may as well utulise me TBH.
> 
> I think l have always pulled people if they have been OTT or out of order in the past so nothing will change as such.


woahhhhhhhhh

Powers gone to your head mate! only joking! lol


----------



## Queenie

Aw congrats milky x x


----------



## Uriel

Readyandwaiting said:


> So whose place did Milky take as moderator?


there are tons of mods who are hardly ever on line now


----------



## Milky

Uriel:3016102 said:


> there are tons of mods who are hardly ever on line now


Ah but this is where l have seen the other side now mate.

Even tho they may not post they are still very active behind the scenes.


----------



## flinty90

Ban readyandwaiting Milky as your first big swoop.. the boy is obviously a cnut !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

**comment removed**

rep me beeyatch


----------



## Readyandwaiting

flinty90 said:


> Ban readyandwaiting Milky as your first big swoop.. the boy is obviously a cnut !!!


Aren't you a bit old to be using forums these days?


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> as a mod milky, can u take flintys rep power off him?


i will rep you if you remove that comment !!! lol


----------



## Fatstuff

done and done!!


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> done and done!!


and done X


----------



## Hera

I feel so offended. You got far more of a welcome than i did! i feel hurt! However...great to have you on board hun!


----------



## Fatstuff

who are u again??

only messing katy x


----------



## flinty90

Katy said:


> I feel so offended. You got far more of a welcome than i did! i feel hurt! However...great to have you on board hun!


you and lorian have got an enemy in me Katy lol !!!


----------



## Milky

Katy said:


> I feel so offended. You got far more of a welcome than i did! i feel hurt! However...great to have you on board hun!


Most of it is sarcasm and banter tho my love dont you worry...


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> and done X


 :devil2:

why thank u, i ight just put the original message back


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> :devil2:
> 
> why thank u, i ight just put the original message back


ok no probs pal... but you will get negged every time i recharge X


----------



## Little stu

When's it my turn lol congrats


----------



## 1010AD

Nice1 now a mod, does that mean he gets a pay cheque or gets into the secret room of mods or just a red band under his name :tongue:


----------



## Milky

1010AD said:


> Nice1 now a mod, does that mean he gets a pay cheque or gets into the secret room of mods or just a red band under his name :tongue:


Oh mate if only you knew...

:whistling:


----------



## Kennyken

Well done milky mate....well deserved! x


----------



## denholm blue

Well done mate. :beer:


----------



## Hercules Faz

Well done mate


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Ban readyandwaiting Milky as your first big swoop.. the boy is obviously a cnut !!!


What again lol


----------



## aesthetics4ever

Congratulations Milky I'm certain you'll be an great asset to UK-M. From what I've seen of you on here so far you're one of the most down-to-earth members and very willing to help wherever you can.


----------



## superdazzler

radicalry00 said:


> Congratulations Milky I'm certain you'll be an great asset to UK-M. From what I've seen of you on here so far you're one of the most down-to-earth members and very willing to help wherever you can.


*****************************************************

crawly crawly bum lick


----------



## aesthetics4ever

Did sound a bit ass-licky didn't it. Oh well it's well deserved!


----------



## Clubber Lang

many congrats :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV

Well done mate. Long overdue, and well deserved.

:thumb:


----------



## Tassotti

Well done Milky

Be sure to have plenty of KY on hand for the initiation


----------



## Milky

Tassotti said:


> Well done Milky
> 
> Be sure to have plenty of KY on hand for the initiation


Ash has pm'd me already with a brief outline of what to expect.... mg:


----------



## mr.buffnstuff

Tassotti said:


> Well done Milky
> 
> Be sure to have plenty of KY on hand for the initiation


i hear he prefers copper grease... :whistling:


----------



## Si Train

Well done buddy


----------



## lucs

well done mate after all the posts and good fair advice well earned fella


----------



## Kermit2

Congrats mate


----------



## 25434

Congratulations to you.


----------



## Guest

Nice one mate all the best but don't turn in to a [email protected]  lol


----------



## DILLZ

I think it's time Aus was promoted to a moderator.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Well in mate. Good decision


----------



## dawse

Wahoo! Well done you! x:rockon:


----------



## Fat

DILLZ said:


> I think it's time Aus was promoted to a moderator.


 This 100%


----------



## Dr.Ignorance

Milky with your new powers can you allow me to post in my journal :/


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

barsnack said:


> finally a mod we like....................only kidding, great news, sure to be popular


fcuking PMSL!!!!!!

balls big lad, balls :laugh:


----------



## 19072

wahey

CELLLLLLL A BRATE GOOD TIMES COME ON!!

well done milky


----------



## a.notherguy

nice one!

top bloke.


----------



## Mshadows

Congratulations, only been here a short while but can recognise your prescence.


----------



## Yoshi

Fcking hell the mods are getting older and older... 

Congrats you Cnut,


----------



## Irish Beast

I totally missed this.

Good choice, quite a nice chap. As far as rapists go


----------



## Loveleelady

class, milky be brill at it


----------



## 1010AD

I've been thinking and now Milky is a mod and with the prize draw on hold as Katy is on the mend I think Milky should surrender his prize with him being a past winner


----------



## Milky

1010AD:3048764 said:


> I've been thinking and now Milky is a mod and with the prize draw on hold as Katy is on the mend I think Milky should surrender his prize with him being a past winner


I gave my prize away to another member going thro a bit of a rough time mate.


----------



## 1010AD

Milky said:


> I gave my prize away to another member going thro a bit of a rough time mate.


Truth if so top man :thumbup1:


----------



## Rusty_Mann

Next up Milky for Primeminister !!!


----------



## Milky

1010AD said:


> Truth if so top man :thumbup1:


Honestly mate, member called Bigjohnny.


----------



## 1010AD

Nice to know there is still people like you and me out there. I'll always help anyone out if I can I'm posting half a bottle of Cynostane to a member free of charge it will help him out extending his cycle but some so called mates I have seem to take advantage I think coz they know my good nature


----------



## rectus

When I was young my goldfish died :'( Ever since then the trauma has never left me :'(

Can you send me free stuff now pls? kthx


----------



## Milky

rectus said:


> When I was young my goldfish died :'( Ever since then the trauma has never left me :'(
> 
> Can you send me free stuff now pls? kthx


Pm me your address, l have some old boxers l need shut of.


----------



## hackskii

Milky said:


> Pm me your address, l have some old boxers l need shut of.


You really are a generous man. :lol:


----------



## roberts1974

nice one milky good to hear yourfinally amod.


----------



## Al n

Congrats Milky.


----------



## Oldam Lad

Nice one Milks. so are you my north west rep then ? :thumb:


----------



## deeppurple

i am so happy for the chap to be admin....

but where the hells mine!!??

xxx


----------



## greekgod

Mr_Morocco said:


> looks like the next time i call him an old cnut ill get banned pmsl
> 
> congrats bro you'll made a good mod :thumb:


i agree.. :thumb:


----------



## GeorgeUK-M

Well in mate!!


----------



## Craig660

I feel that Milky is closing threads down far to easy at the moment, just completely stops the banter


----------



## Milky

Craig660 said:


> I feel that Milky is closing threads down far to easy at the moment, just completely stops the banter


ok


----------



## Vibrance

got milky?

UK-M HAS


----------



## Marshan

Never thought to congrat you Milky and just spotted this thread now...always fairminded and reasonable in responses,yer the man for the job, congrats Milky well deserved!!


----------



## Wheyman

Again well done milky!


----------



## Rubes

Congrats


----------



## Fatstuff

WARRIORSBACK said:


> I never thought I would see this day!
> 
> Milkybar kid makes it to be a MOD. we both know I SHOULD HAVE MADE IT BEFORE HIM!


No way!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## jamiedilk

i just had 2 take a second look !! i thought it said new mod DILKY !! i was like GET IN !! then when i realised it was was milky i was like MEHHHHH!! lol have a good day people


----------



## Rubes

Katy said:


> I feel so offended. You got far more of a welcome than i did! i feel hurt! However...great to have you on board hun!


awww :sob:


----------



## reilppus

Congrats!


----------

